

Google outage reportedly caused big drop in global traffic - Libertatea
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57598978-1/google-outage-reportedly-caused-big-drop-in-global-traffic/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title

======
newhouseb
Ugh, this is such poor reporting. It took out 40% of global traffic to this
one tiny analytics provider - NOT the whole internet. It's worded very poorly
in GoSquared's blog post, but that doesn't forgive what should be basic
reading comprehension.

~~~
perlgeek
Note that it says "requests", not even traffic, so it's likely HTTP(S) only.

------
ConceitedCode
Has anyone figured out what caused this yet? I'm interested in knowing what
took out all of Google.

~~~
ihsw
It wasn't all of Google, but just their search.

~~~
mpyne
Well according to a friend of mine who works at the Goog it affected them
internally as well, things like C.I. infrastructure and the like. So I doubt
something that large goes down "all at once" but it seems it was more than
search.

~~~
ihsw
Oh, my apologies then. It seems odd that _everything_ was affected, and
simultaneously too. Perhaps Skynet is online now and it's testing the reaction
time and impact of its reach.

------
teaneedz
I didn't even notice. I'm loving DuckDuckGo.

~~~
dchest
You're loving DuckDuckGo _and_ don't have customers coming from Google.

------
rotten
The first thing I thought of was 'Mr. Penumbra's 24-hour Bookstore'.

------
munaf
DeepField says it was a 10-15% overall drop.

[http://www.deepfield.net/2013/08/googalapse/](http://www.deepfield.net/2013/08/googalapse/)

------
nish1500
A lot of people were reporting that other Google services were down as well. I
didn't know there was a common link to bring down multiple servers, across
multiple services, all at the same time. I thought they ran independently.

~~~
x3sphere
Yup, everything I access on Google was down... App Engine, Page Speed CDN,
Gmail, YouTube, Analytics. Surprising to be honest, wonder what happened.

------
makira
tinfoil hat: NSA installed data monitoring tools on all Google traffic during
those 2 minutes...

~~~
brador
or removed them...

(before oversight hits)

~~~
MisterWebz
If that's true, then we should be seeing similar outages affecting other
services too.

~~~
brewdad
Apple is doing some "planned maintenance" today at 6pm PDT.

 _dons tinfoil hat_

~~~
MisterWebz
And then there's the NYTimes outage from a few days ago.

